

I think I just figured out the killer App for the Apple smartwatch - danboarder
https://medium.com/@jason/i-think-i-just-figured-out-the-killer-app-for-the-apple-smartwatch-dc84eb7a2f12

======
mtmail
That's a great idea even for email or mobile phones.

